
Twilio's valuation crosses $10B - wonder_bread
https://www.google.com/search?q=NYSE:+TWLO&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgecRowS3w8sc9YSn9SWtOXmPU5OIKzsgvd80rySypFJLmYoOyBKX4uXj10_UNDZOqSgxzcw2yeQC8Fvh8PQAAAA&tbm=fin
======
wonder_bread
TTM Revenue is $561 Million. Am I the only one that thinks this is insane?
Even with the Q4 market route some of these cloud stock valuations have a
bubble feeling to them.

~~~
icedchai
I'm up over 220% on TWLO, so it's all good to me! My best gainer is HUBS,
another SaaS bubble co.

